# Chinese Crested Puppy Pics



## OdessaStud (Mar 31, 2009)

Heres our baby hes now looking for a home as he will be ready in another week.Dad is a pure bred Chinese Crested and mum is a long coated chihuahua. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  Pm me if your interested in this little man.
Odie


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 31, 2009)

That is so gorgeous, you get a mugwai (sp?) and a gremlin in one package.


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

oh my god... what a lil cutie!!!
i swear thats one of the most adorable little pups i have ever seen in my life look at that little face!!
how long does this breed live for on adverage?


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 1, 2009)

Our last cresty lived until she was 13 I would think that being a cross breed this little guy will probably live longer than that.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 1, 2009)

Id totally adopt, but its not practical when i have a Bull terrier already. It would get sat on


----------



## euphorion (Apr 1, 2009)

how old is the pup?


----------



## euphorion (Apr 1, 2009)

just searched your other thread, so hes only 5 weeks old. i wouldnt rehome a pup before 10 weeks, they're too young. just MHO


----------



## djfreshy (Apr 1, 2009)

OdessaStud said:


> Our last cresty lived until she was 13 I would think that being a cross breed this little guy will probably live longer than that.


 
Why do people think cross breds live longer?? Utter total rubbish!


----------



## mark83 (Apr 1, 2009)

:shock::shock: Cute dog?


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 1, 2009)

Cute dog. I am wary of dogs when "grown up" that would looose a fight with a hamster hehe.


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 1, 2009)

djfreshy said:


> Why do people think cross breds live longer?? Utter total rubbish!



Sorry but if you knew anything about hairless chinese cresteds you would know that they are not geneticly sound thus predisposing them to a range of defects that another breeds may not be as prone to. Hense the reason why I said he may live longer than hes pure bred relatives.


----------



## kandi (Apr 1, 2009)

i thought it was a known fact that pure bred dogs are less hardy than mutts unless that is now a myth i have both a mutt and a chihuahua and i would presume i will have a problem with my 1.6 kg purebred than my fattyfat 5kg lasha laphso x mutt any way he is cute and hope he finds a fantastic home.


----------



## aww yeah (Apr 1, 2009)

puppys should definately not be taken away from their mother before 7 weeks.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 1, 2009)

i want him...


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 1, 2009)

aww yeah said:


> puppys should definately not be taken away from their mother before 7 weeks.



Puppy wont be leaving until he is at least 8 weeks old he is just now listed as for sale thats all.


----------



## djfreshy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes i do know the genetics of Chinese crested Dogs both the hairless and powder puff variety. Having also worked in a Chihuahua kennel for a number of years I am also aware of their problems too. Do you think crossing these two breeds with their supposed "HYBRID VIGOUR" is going to make them anymore healthy? Hopefull when you bred these two dogs together you would of had the correct tests done like responsible breeders do. However these costs seem to much for your average backyard breeder. And if anyone thinks cross breeds are healthier and live longer, go and ask people who are involved with the canine world. Vets, groomers, boarding kennel attendants.


----------



## Australis (Apr 2, 2009)

djfreshy said:


> . Having also worked in a Chihuahua kennel for a number of years I am also aware of their problems too.



Theres Chihuahua dedicated kennels eh, disturbing.


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 3, 2009)

I actually had nothing to do with decision to breed these two dogs,the bitch had a silent heat and the male took the opportunity as males do. Personally Im not a lover of cross breed anything but it happened thankfully the litter was very small so I only have one pup to find a home for. I have also stated in my advertisment for him that the prospective buyers must have experience with hairless dogs. I agree with discussing genetics with a vet but sorry not a groomer or a kennel maid they are not authorities on any health/genetic related topics.Too many people take advise from the wrong people regarding animal husbandry, then wonder why they have problems.JMO
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## djfreshy (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sure in all your wisdom you would probably know more than most people who work with dogs for a living.


----------



## dougj91 (Apr 3, 2009)

to be honest, that is a ugly dog.
why are people going hairless?
i saw hairless mice the otherday


----------



## euphorion (Apr 3, 2009)

they are pretty odd looking dogs, i dont like the look personally, prefer my fluffy lassie dogs


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it is a funky lookin puppy. If i hadn't just bought a puppy at christmas i would be putting my hand up to buy it.


----------



## FAY (Apr 3, 2009)

When we purchased our dane puppy, the breeder wouldn't allow them to leave until they were 13 weeks old.


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 3, 2009)

djfreshy said:


> I'm sure in all your wisdom you would probably know more than most people who work with dogs for a living.



Ive actually been working with dogs for over 30 years so yeh i think i know a fair bit about dogs,
'I agree with your dane breeder Fay I dont let the dane pups go until at least 3 months of age.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 12, 2009)

A spunky looking pup there, I've never really liked Cresteds or Chihuahuas much, but that pup is awesome!! Too bad we can't take on a second dog at the moment, I'd definately buy it lol.


----------



## mandie (Apr 18, 2009)

OdessaStud said:


> I actually had nothing to do with decision to breed these two dogs,the bitch had a silent heat and the male took the opportunity as males do. Personally Im not a lover of cross breed anything but it happened thankfully the litter was very small so I only have one pup to find a home for. I have also stated in my advertisment for him that the prospective buyers must have experience with hairless dogs. I agree with discussing genetics with a vet but sorry not a groomer or a kennel maid they are not authorities on any health/genetic related topics.Too many people take advise from the wrong people regarding animal husbandry, then wonder why they have problems.JMO
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am a breeder and exhibitor of Chinese Crested dogs, I do hope you find a really good home for this dear puppy, and explain to the prospective buyers, the work that is involved in caring for their skin, etc, and PLEASE be careful in the future of any other accidental matings. I am always saddened to hear of cross breds of this unquie breed. (or for any breed for that matter) so unless you are serious about improving the breed or exhibiting them, please consider desexing your bitch, so these sorts of things can't happen again.


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Apr 18, 2009)

mandie said:


> I am a breeder and exhibitor of Chinese Crested dogs, I do hope you find a really good home for this dear puppy, and explain to the prospective buyers, the work that is involved in caring for their skin, etc, and PLEASE be careful in the future of any other accidental matings. I am always saddened to hear of cross breds of this unquie breed. (or for any breed for that matter) so unless you are serious about improving the breed or exhibiting them, please consider desexing your bitch, so these sorts of things can't happen again.



Shes a dog BREEDER. She cant BREED her female if it's desexed. What should she do, lock it up in a cage so it can't get near the male? No, I thought not.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Apr 18, 2009)

mandie said:


> I am a breeder and exhibitor of Chinese Crested dogs, I do hope you find a really good home for this dear puppy, and explain to the prospective buyers, the work that is involved in caring for their skin, etc, and PLEASE be careful in the future of any other accidental matings. I am always saddened to hear of cross breds of this unquie breed. (or for any breed for that matter) so unless you are serious about improving the breed or exhibiting them, please consider desexing your bitch, so these sorts of things can't happen again.



You are saddened to hear of cross-breds of any breed of dog? I really urge you to watch Pedigree Dogs Exposed. Might change the way you think about these issues.


----------

